# The Power of Food Preservation.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Everybody here is involved in emergency readiness but not everybody is preserving food, preserving food has been around since early life; salting
drying and now canning. The old saying of not placing all your eggs in one basket comes to mind, so your freezer is full, a nice deer, quarter beef; no power, now what. How about learning to survived the frontier way, salting
drying, curing, and canning which by the way started in1806.
Everybody is aware of the price of a few pieces of beef jerky/deer, ham, dry
fish. I got into the habit of buying meat and curing/canning meat even my own ham, makes excellent ham hash, chip beef for SOS,pasta sauces,meatloafs,etc. I saved money. This is the bible on the subject.

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Sausage...d=1369325383&sr=1-5&keywords=how+to+cure+meat


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG thankyou for the imput, however most of us do can, dehydrate and "cure" our own foods. My wife and I have been canning and dehydrating foods now for over twenty five years, and I cure and make my own Canadian Bacon and Buckboard bacon as well as hunt, fish and forage for wild goodies.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That may be a great book, but I don't consider it the bible on any subject unless it was written by GypsySue, Davarm or MMM. When they write something I know it is tried and true.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/14...=1482081210&linkCode=as2&tag=povertypreppi-20

Worth 10x what it costs. And no, I have no interest in the publication other than being a fan.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I will add the book to my amazon wish list...I have several, you know..one for books I probably would buy, one for prepping, and my REALLY long list of Interlibrary Loan wishes...I actually cull ILLs from all my lists, as I use it to preview books before we purchase.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Everybody here is involved in emergency readiness but not everybody is preserving food



I can't think of anyone on this site that isn't into food preservation - or at least learning about it. Many folks here are highly experienced veterans on the subject, and a couple/few are published authors. Others are actively learning, experimenting, and collecting information on the subject.

I say this not as a criticism, but just to point out that when you open a post like that, it gives the impression that you aren't really familiar with this site and what goes on here. This site is less like a lecture hall and more like friends having a conversation. By all means, sit back, grab a refreshment, read through some threads and get to know us better.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Save yer money. Read the food section. Yall find most anythin ya need there. Ifin ya don't ask, somebody here be glad ta hep.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I think a lot of folks that come here have some food preservation experience. If they don't, it doesn't take them long to jump on the wagon.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's the truth. We can and garden every year. Got a half beef hanging in a butcher shop right now. When we bought our pressure canner I came here for advice and I got it. We ain't rich here, but we eat good!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This is a good one!

http://www.amazon.com/Food-Storage-Preserving-Dairy-ebook/dp/B00B1V6GZ0


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ksmama10 said:


> I will add the book to my amazon wish list...I have several, you know..one for books I probably would buy, one for prepping, and my REALLY long list of Interlibrary Loan wishes...I actually cull ILLs from all my lists, as I use it to preview books before we purchase.


ksmama10, I do something like that with my Amazon list, too. I have library cards for three different counties, and I have a 'wish list' for each county. When I find something on Amazon that I'm interested in, I check to see if it's available at any of those county library systems. If it is, I put it in the wish list for that county, just as a way of reminding myself. I like to check stuff out oat the library first, even though there's a good chance I'll end up buying the book. Just to make sure first. Sometimes I find a whole slew of stuff I want to check out, and I'd never remember it all if it weren't for those lists.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> ksmama10, I do something like that with my Amazon list, too. I have library cards for three different counties, and I have a 'wish list' for each county. When I find something on Amazon that I'm interested in, I check to see if it's available at any of those county library systems. If it is, I put it in the wish list for that county, just as a way of reminding myself. I like to check stuff out oat the library first, even though there's a good chance I'll end up buying the book. Just to make sure first. Sometimes I find a whole slew of stuff I want to check out, and I'd never remember it all if it weren't for those lists.


We are supposed to have a feature on the state's ILL site that would let me make a wishlist there, but I can't make it work. My librarians grumble about this site. A. Lot. They hate it because it is so uncooperative from their end.

My dh and I feel responsible for the collapse of Borders bookstore..Our date nights used to go like this: Dinner at On the Border, then head over to Borders(in the same shopping complex) and browse the stacks and magazine rack...paper and pen in hand. I led hubby down the dark path by writing down titles and authors to look up on the library site; he's a bright fella, and it wasn't long before he was nudging me to write down titles for him too. Pretty soon, we rarely bought books on date night..magazines, yes. Books, not so much.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> I think a lot of folks that come here have some food preservation experience. If they don't, it doesn't take them long to jump on the wagon.


Yes, that's pretty much why this website exists. besides food, shelter, water, weapons and transportation round out the other majors.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> RTG thankyou for the imput, however most of us do can, dehydrate and "cure" our own foods. My wife and I have been canning and dehydrating foods now for over twenty five years, and I cure and make my own Canadian Bacon and Buckboard bacon as well as hunt, fish and forage for wild goodies.


Congratulations,:beercheer: you and the lady of the house can teach me some, back in my Army days all my neighbors preserved food,30 plus years ago, but I have try to get my friends here in the city involved, nothing no time, and I`m just trying to make many aware of how important and healthy this issue is and by the way I make Canadian Bacon, Boil Ham, Baked Ham ,Ham/Potato Hash, keep up the good work. And god Bless You Both.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

UncleJoe said:


> I think a lot of folks that come here have some food preservation experience. If they don't, it doesn't take them long to jump on the wagon.


That`s why I like this forum is an open book with experience, in this city I`m willing to bet that not to many are aware of canning, my local Wal-Mart has no canning supplies at all ,that goes to show you. So that`s why I brought this issue up.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Came here 6 months ago, knew nothing about canning, never thought about it, now I can every weekend for 4 months now. I owe this forum a lot.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

You can make the check out to me.


----------

